# range hood change from vented to non-vented.



## teepee105 (Nov 20, 2011)

Does anyone know how to convert a vented range hood to non-vented. Is there a kit?? I just got a wonderful antique range hood to spice up my kitchen and it is vented. I don't have the capability to vent it to the outside, I don't think, because both walls are interior walls, unless I can access my addition on the back kitchen wall and run it along the crown moulding on top of my cabinets. I use the vent very little and have always had the ventless type. Please help!!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

You would have to order a kit from the company that made it to block off the old opening and add a baffle to redivert the air flow.


----------



## teepee105 (Nov 20, 2011)

This one is from 1976, but I love it!. I am re-finishing my cabinets with rustoleum cabinet transformations, putting new tile and antiquing this range hood. I was under the impression that it was non-vented, and after picking it up off of a greyhound bus, found it is not. It is a nutone, and I was wondering if they just made the "guts" of a non-vented hood to mount into this one. Here is a pic. I am removing the cabinet that is existing, placing glass tile on the backsplash all the way up to where the hood stops, and considered just using it for the light temporarily if possible. Any thoughts?


----------

